# COHIBA FAKE or REAL



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

I was gifted this one by a friend. I have not smoked it yet but if anyone can tell me that its a real one.....thank!!!!!!!!!!! 5by50


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Im not an expert but I went and checked a band from a cohiba I smoked and it doesnt look the same. Its too much space between the golden Cohiba-letters in your picture. Is that the same size as a Sublime? Cohiba 2004 EL is a Sublime. Also check the photo-galleries in the cuban cigar-section then you can make your own judgement...

Edit: The best way to tell if its a fake is to smoke it though. If you recognize the Cohiba-flavours. Its ok!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Im not an expert but I went and checked a band from a cohiba I smoked and it doesnt look the same. Its too much space between the golden Cohiba-letters in your picture. Is that the same size as a Sublime? Cohiba 2004 EL is a Sublime. Also check the phot-galleries in the cuban cigar-section then you can make your own judgement...


....and does that gar have a triple cap on it? Does not look like it to me.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I jjust looked at my Sublimes, and they look fairly close except for the spacing of the "C O H I B A" as mentioned by someone else.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Who cares you got it for free. So you get what you paid for. Quite worrying and just smoke the thing and enjoy it. If the cards are in your favor it will taste just right.

 

Now if you're to scared to it is afake you could always send it to me and i will tell you  for cerntain.


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

If a cigar is a "fake," is it possible that the cigar was rolled with something other than tobacco? Perhaps something was used which would make you sick or at least would be unhealthy for you (and I know tobacco is unhealthy). I think that would be my biggest fear, not that I was simply smoking inferior tobacco.


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

I measured it. Exactly 6 1/2 inches. Shouldn't they be 6.4 ?
PDS, what does your cigar measure??...thanks rich


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

PDS, could you post a pic of yours??.......rich


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

5by50 said:


> PDS, could you post a pic of yours??.......rich


Check the photo-gallery under cuban cigars... They are there!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Mine is a hair short of 6.5 inches. I would say right about 6 3/8ths. Every cigar in the box is very consistent, and the exact same length.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Here's a pic of mine. It's 6 3/8" in length. Your band looks very funny to me!


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

The Color of the Tobacco Even looks off between the 2 photos. I say Chalk it up as fake and smoke it anyway. It probably won't hurt you. At best it is a good Nic or honduran.


----------



## SVTNate (Dec 22, 2003)

Guys, look at the Cohiba lettering. Fake, fake, fake. Too tall, not wide enough. That was what caught my eye immediately.


----------



## jdsmoke (Oct 31, 2004)

Have the changed teh bands on the Cohibas in the last few years. I have a LE 2001 that has a completly different band. Looks more like the ones on the Habanos website.
http://www.habanos.com/distribucion.asp?reg=2


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

jdsmoke said:


> Have the changed teh bands on the Cohibas in the last few years. I have a LE 2001 that has a completly different band. Looks more like the ones on the Habanos website.
> http://www.habanos.com/distribucion.asp?reg=2


Yes they have change the bands! Before the Cohiba-letters was black, now theyre golden.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

kamikaiguy said:


> At best it is a good Nic or honduran.


actaully at best it could be good cuban tobac, just not rolled properly, or in a factory.
this has been my experience with known, definite fakes. some have still be decent smokes, just shorter filler.

jimmy
:tpd:


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

Another clue is the orgin of the cigar......if it was purchased in Jamaica(or many other Caribbean countries,) its most likely fake...but like the other posters stated, you can still enjoy it. I regularly, knowingly buy fakes here, and they're usually not too bad...


----------



## jknoche (Jan 10, 2005)

From my experience the only way to check is to smoke it. I travel a lot (Germany, Cuba, Argentina, US) and have often experienced slight differences in the bands without the cigars tasting as if being a fake. However I also encountered cigars looking exactly like the ones I buy at the official retail-distribution in Germany, but tasting anywhere even close to cuban seed. 

I say: Just smoke it, so far except for a little stomach ache no cigar ever hurt me and I think that's a fair risk to take ;-)


----------

